
Senators demand Google make contractors full-time employees after 6 months - benologist
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/08/05/senators-demand-google-make-contractors-full-time-employees.html
======
sarcasmatwork
It's not only Google but Intel, HP, Microsoft, Nike and MANY MORE Corps
abuse...I mean use contractors. It's an issue the Federal govt needs to make a
decision on imho. Look at the grubhub lawsuit in CA. Corp dont want to bring
in full time people because they will have to pay them more, and give them all
the benefits/perks etc.

Knowing Intel, they have a resolving door with positions. You can be a
contractor for years in the same job and never be a full time employee. I.E A
clear sign of misclassification. Intel has been getting away with it for
years. They would rather bring in an H1B, or someone that fills a diversity
quote than bring in someone local and pay them more. I've seen in over and
over and over the last 10 years.

~~~
kettro
It’s not even just tech companies - one of my good friends is a video editor
at one of the big cable news networks, and has been a 40-hour contractor for 7
years now, with others in the team being there longer.

~~~
sarcasmatwork
Not surprised by this info. Thanks for sharing.

------
new_guy
It won't work. In the UK there's the same law, after 3 months a temp
contractor needs to be given the same rights as a full-time employee, what
happens? They get laid off at 11 weeks and replaced.

~~~
lol768
>In the UK there's the same law, after 3 months a temp contractor needs to be
given the same rights as a full-time employee, what happens?

To clarify, this applies to agency workers. Not contractors.

------
lacker
“Senators demanding” is kind of strange. Senators have the ability to make
laws that enforce new rules on the workplace. It isn’t really a “demand” if
they aren’t willing or able to use their powers to make it happen. It is more
like a “lazy request”.

~~~
floatingatoll
Think of it as “doing due diligence”. They’re positioning themselves against
what is seen as a worker-exploiting labor tactic that abuses a policy
loophole, knowing full well that Google’s priority of bottom line profits will
likely take precedence over acknowledging their request. If Google blinks and
changes their hiring practices, state and federal labor regulators could
pounce on the de facto admission of guilt and charge back pay with penalties
and punish the rest of the contractor-abusers industry too. If Google does not
blink, the senators can rightfully say that they tried to play nice and must
now proceed to use their role as senators to altering labor law to make this
abuse illegal. It’s not a “lazy request” so much as a “gauntlet softly
thrown”.

------
gingabriska
I guess, they'll be just juggles between bunch of contracting companies? Or
maybe new ones will be formed all time and old ones will be dissolved?

What loopholes can Google use if this comes into a law?

------
stevenalowe
Better title: "Senators demand companies stop finding workarounds to outdated
labor laws"

------
the_trapper
This is rich, considering just how reliant Federal Government agencies like
the Department of Defense are on contractors.

------
adorak
Senators demand Google lets contractors go after 6 months

